# μονοκοντυλιά



## NatCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Έχω κολλήσει. Υπάρχει λέξη στα αγγλικά για τη μονοκοντυλιά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Το επιρρηματικό; With a single stroke of the pen.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2009)

E, ναι. Κι εμένα αυτό ήταν το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Και για τη μεταφορική σημασία:
_με μια μονοκοντυλιά_, γρήγορα και χωρίς πολλή σκέψη, μελέτη ή ειδική διαδικασία: _Δεν μπορείς να καταδικάζεις με μια μονοκοντυλιά κάποιον, επειδή υποστηρίζει αντίθετες απόψεις._

without a second thought
without hesitation
unceremoniously


----------



## NatCat (Feb 8, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Με ενδιαφέρει η κυριολεκτική σημασία και αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει κάποια μονολεκτική απόδοση που μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν φτιάξει *singlestrokedly κατ' αναλογία προς το singlehandedly.


----------

